# Caramel just did something amazing!



## TzusnHedgies (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I think it's amazing anyway! Last night I was talking to my husband about how hedgehogs poop all over their wheels. I said that I wish that when they realized they have to go, they would hop off the wheel and go use the bathroom. Caramel did almost just that for the first time! I saw his tail go up when he was running on his wheel, so I thought- oh great. Well, he stopped, turned around so that his butt was aimed outside of the wheel on the shavings. Then he pooped! The wheel is perfectly clean! :shock: It's like- ask and you shall receive!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha! I wish mine would do that!


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds like he doesn't like his foot baths. lol
Smart little man.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

What a smart guy! And I'm jealous that he wheels in front of you too! :lol: I got lucky because Thistle self-cleans her poop boots, but not so lucky with the wheel.


----------



## TzusnHedgies (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought it was pretty smart too! Tonight he was back to popping while wheeling. Bah humbug! It's like he had a moment of clarity and then went- ah the heck with it! He does wheel in front of us and everything else too- eating, drinking, running around.


----------

